# Munkát keresünk!



## L-né (2010 November 13)

Sziasztok, stabil munkalehetőséget keresünk bárhol Kanadában, esetleg az USA-ban. Két kisgyermekünk van (9, ill. 3 évesek) értelmiségi házaspár vagyunk (férjem jogász-36 éves, én tanítói diplomával rendelkezem-34 éves vagyok, eddig a gyermekvédelem területén dolgoz(t)unk). Nem feltétlenül a szakmánkban szeretnénk elhelyezkedni, csupán stabil állást szeretnénk. Hosszútávon gondolkodunk. Angol nyelvismeretünk közepes szintű, gyorsan tanulunk, megbízhatóak vagyunk. 
Segítségeteket előre is köszönjük! L-né


----------

